# global security experts



## Mancharagopan (Sep 6, 2014)

who are the global security experts in networking? does anyone know it?


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Please explain further what you're seeking.


----------



## Shadowjk (Sep 3, 2014)

Mancharagopan said:


> who are the global security experts in networking? does anyone know it?


Bit of a subjective topic, I mean, there are now one single entity that are security experts. They come from anywhere :smile:.

Researchers, Kids in their bedrooms, security auditors and professionals, malicious actors ("Hackers")... List goes on....

Josh :smile:


----------



## Mancharagopan (Sep 6, 2014)

Corday said:


> Please explain further what you're seeking.


examples of global security experts and briefly include their responsibilities about the company security considerations. 
what does this means??


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If this is what you mean, our Security Experts aren't in the Networking Forum. They're here: Security Center
Do you possibly mean, you're asking what a Security Expert's job is?


----------



## Mancharagopan (Sep 6, 2014)

Corday said:


> If this is what you mean, our Security Experts aren't in the Networking Forum. They're here: Security Center
> Do you possibly mean, you're asking what a Security Expert's job is?


Probably!!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

This blog explains it well: Network Security Specialist Review 2015


----------

